# Kings Playoffs or Bust



## Lakeshow_Pimp

Kings Playoffs or Bust: i think the kings are going to make it to the playoffs and then fall apart like they do every year. sorry to say but there not the best team in the playoffs they allways end up falling apart. 

what do you think?


----------



## CreeksideBaller

i think kings are making the playoffs for sure, lakers still need a lot of work. i think our bench and starting lineup is LOT better than yours this season. we're more worried about golden state than you guys right now. good luck though.


----------



## 77AJ

I belive the Kings are a very good team and will make the playoffs.


side note -

I started a kings vs. nuggets prediction thread in the Nuggets forum for tomorrows game. I would appreciate your thoughts and any insight on who the Kings will be starting. Here is the link.... 
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2711025#post2711025


----------



## chi_town

I dissigree I think that the sacramento kings and the phoenix suns are going to beat out every other team in that division. The lakers do not have a chance at the playoffs 
this year. there only good player is kobe and thats not good anough too make it to the playoffs. Kings have one of the best lineups in that division.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings will easily make the playoffs. (unless someone gets injured)


----------



## casebeck22

I think they will make the playoffs but I don't know how promising their playoff run will be.


----------



## CreeksideBaller

casebeck22 said:


> I think they will make the playoffs but I don't know how promising their playoff run will be.


yep the kings are known for making the playoffs and then getting eliminated first round  hopefully thats is gonna change this season.


----------



## ivote4replay

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> Kings Playoffs or Bust: i think the kings are going to bust sorry to say but there not the best team and they're also in the same division as the lakers.
> 
> what do you think?



Are you saying the Lakers are better than the Kings this year?? NO WAY. The Kings haven't missed the playoffs for like 5 or 6 years and especially with the current lineup they have- They're going DEEP into the playoffs. 

How could u say they'll be a bust this year? This is the deepest they have been a LONG time. I'm sorry but I just don't see how anyone would count out the Kings this year. One team you could count out is the Lakers. They just don't have the right personnel. Sorry, there's too many "better" teams in the West for the Lakers to make it.


----------



## CreeksideBaller

exactly, well said ivote4replay


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

ivote4replay said:


> Are you saying the Lakers are better than the Kings this year?? NO WAY. The Kings haven't missed the playoffs for like 5 or 6 years and especially with the current lineup they have- They're going DEEP into the playoffs.
> 
> How could u say they'll be a bust this year? This is the deepest they have been a LONG time. I'm sorry but I just don't see how anyone would count out the Kings this year. One team you could count out is the Lakers. They just don't have the right personnel. Sorry, there's too many "better" teams in the West for the Lakers to make it.


Are u on drugs or something?? I agree that the Kings will make the playoffs this year, (even though Im hoing that they don't) but u should think about wat ur saying when u say that the only good player on the lakers is kobe, because thats definatley not true. If u had to count out the lakers or the kings out of the playoffs, Im sorry but it would most definetley be the kings.

:cheers:


----------



## CreeksideBaller

cavs_pimp, is kobe bryant the only laker that you know? sorry to break it to you but ivote4replay is right, kobe is the only good player on the lakers


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

CreeksideBaller said:


> i think kings are making the playoffs for sure, lakers still need a lot of work. i think our bench and starting lineup is LOT better than yours this season. we're more worried about golden state than you guys right now. good luck though.




Why would you be worried about golden state? Because they havent had a winning record in 10 years or because they always seem to screw up somehow someway. Be worried about us and the suns, lest we forget last year when we had a TERRIBLE team, we came into sactown, and CLOWNED you guys, Kobe made christie his ***** and who do you expect to guard kobe now?? Wow ya you guys are good, you have a better roster then us too, but as far as saying your afraid of the golden state warriors, thats an insult to basketball.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

CreeksideBaller said:


> cavs_pimp, is kobe bryant the only laker that you know? sorry to break it to you but ivote4replay is right, kobe is the only good player on the lakers




Are you joking me? WOw you have so much to learn about Basketball. Odom is better then everyone on the kings except for Bibby, and lots could argue he even posseses more talent then bibby. Your [strike]retarded[/strike], Chris Mihm is not "bad" and neither is Devean George, Aaron Mckie, Juame Jones and Kwame Brown if he turns into the ball player he can be, will make shareef "i have a losing mentality" rahim his *****. Seriously, research before you make accusations about Kobe being the only good player on the Lakers.


You probably dont even know all the players on the kings off the top of your head, so dont act all high and mighty.

*Using the word 'retarded' is not cool, lets keep things civil. - - Peja Vu*


----------



## CreeksideBaller

what im trying to say is we are more afraid of the warriors than you. i forgot about the suns, they are more of a threat than the warriors actually, but we are definitely not worried about you guys. im sorry but we just arent. btw, you still have a terrible team, and dont count on "clowing" us this time, you fluked out last year.


----------



## CreeksideBaller

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> Are you joking me? WOw you have so much to learn about Basketball. Odom is better then everyone on the kings except for Bibby, and lots could argue he even posseses more talent then bibby. Your retarded, Chris Mihm is not "bad" and neither is Devean George, Aaron Mckie, Juame Jones and Kwame Brown if he turns into the ball player he can be, will make shareef "i have a losing mentality" rahim his *****. Seriously, research before you make accusations about Kobe being the only good player on the Lakers.
> 
> 
> You probably dont even know all the players on the kings off the top of your head, so dont act all high and mighty.


i know all the kings players off the top of my head, what kind of a fan would i be if i didnt know my teams players. thinking that odom is better than "every player on the kings except maybe bibby" is your opinion. statistically hes not. better than Peja Stojakovic? hell no. better than SAR, Brad Miller, Bonzi Wells? i dont think so. i know my basketball, and i stick by the fact that the kings have a better starting lineup and a (definitely) better bench.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

CreeksideBaller said:


> what im trying to say is we are more afraid of the warriors than you. i forgot about the suns, they are more of a threat than the warriors actually, but we are definitely not worried about you guys. im sorry but we just arent. btw, you still have a terrible team, and dont count on "clowing" us this time, you fluked out last year.






How do we have a terrible team? Do you even know who is on our team and the qualities of EACH player, i know your online right now so i want a quick scouting report on everyone that is currently a member of the Lakers, i wanna know it all. You know nothing, we have the best coaching in the NBA. And just to remind you, untill you beat US in the playoffs and then go on to win a championship, i wouldnt use words like fluke, because your team, if i can recall, has not smelt the second round in about 2 seasons. Ya last year you were better then us, congratalations, 1 year out of the past 30. Dont forget that scouting report on our "terrible team" too, dont bother posting back unless you give me that.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

hey mods, you should ban creekballer or whatever, for lack of general basketball knowledge, and an abudance of ignorance.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Yo by the way Lakeshow, the suns won the game against the jazz yeeah yeeeeh. And Creeksideballer, Im sorry to break it to you, but ur dumb there are alot other good players that kobe on the lakers, anyway the only team that u noe about is the kings.

:banana:


----------



## CreeksideBaller

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> hey mods, you should ban creekballer or whatever, for lack of general basketball knowledge, and an abudance of ignorance.


for lack of general basketball knowledge? i dont think the mods will ban me for VOICING MY OWN OPINION, because thats just what im doing.


----------



## CreeksideBaller

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> How do we have a terrible team? Do you even know who is on our team and the qualities of EACH player, i know your online right now so i want a quick scouting report on everyone that is currently a member of the Lakers, i wanna know it all. You know nothing, we have the best coaching in the NBA. And just to remind you, untill you beat US in the playoffs and then go on to win a championship, i wouldnt use words like fluke, because your team, if i can recall, has not smelt the second round in about 2 seasons. Ya last year you were better then us, congratalations, 1 year out of the past 30. Dont forget that scouting report on our "terrible team" too, dont bother posting back unless you give me that.


you really think i am going to give u a "scouting report" on the lakers? are you on crack? and how are you gonna "stop me" from posting back?. im scared now.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

How did you think this was gonna go over on the Kings board? This thread should be locked...


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings will make the playoffs and will win the Pacific.


----------



## LakerLunatic

Bottom Line


DO NOT CALL A TEAM CRAPPY UNLESS YOU KNOW WHO IS ACTUALLY ON THE TEAM!

The kings are going to have a better record then the Lakers this year, and im the biggest Laker Fan i know, but i do not take away from the Kings and say "THERE TEAM HAS NO ONE BESIDES BIBBY". 

If you are going to make statements with big words like "suck" and "better then", i suggest you do your research. The Kings COULD very well win the pacific now with Amare out, but you never know. WHo the hell thought the sonics could win the northwest? 

The Lakers are a good team and are going to be alot better then last season, dont forget we were in the playoffs untill the end when Kobe/Odom were injured. We only got better and Phil Jacksons presence is going to be HUGE.

The Lakers dont need ALL STAR players, THEY HAVE A HALL OF FAME SYSTEM!


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

im not saying kings are a bad team its just you guys all ways get to the playoffs and dont win we also have the best coach in the NBA right now so thats going to make the lakers just that much better


----------



## Lakers Own

CreeksideBaller said:


> what im trying to say is we are more afraid of the warriors than you. i forgot about the suns, they are more of a threat than the warriors actually, but we are definitely not worried about you guys. im sorry but we just arent. btw, you still have a terrible team, and dont count on "clowing" us this time, you fluked out last year.


 You should be more afraid of us than the Warriors. We'll have a better record. Besides your team will just choke in the playoffs like they have the past 6 years. They got absolutely nailed by the Sonics last year which I found humorous. Heres a team that hadn't made the playoffs in two year and they kill the Queens with ease. Sacramento is a regular season team, that's been proven year after year. Ya ok, you'll say the Lakers will suck this year. Ya they won't be as good as they were when they kicked the Kings asses in the playoffs but they'll be better than your team in a couple years. We had nothing to boast about, so how could we have had a fluke year?


----------



## LakerLunatic

Lakers Own said:


> You should be more afraid of us than the Warriors. We'll have a better record. Besides your team will just choke in the playoffs like they have the past 6 years. They got absolutely nailed by the Sonics last year which I found humorous. Heres a team that hadn't made the playoffs in two year and they kill the Queens with ease. Sacramento is a regular season team, that's been proven year after year. Ya ok, you'll say the Lakers will suck this year. Ya they won't be as good as they were when they kicked the Kings asses in the playoffs but they'll be better than your team in a couple years. We had nothing to boast about, so how could we have had a fluke year?



Wow, good point...SOMEONE TRY TO **** WITH THAT...I DARE YOU!!!

NBA CHAMPIONS 2000,2001,2002 = THE LAKERS

WNBA CHAMPIONS 2005 = THE SCARMENTO MONARCHS!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Peja Vu

Lakers Own said:


> They got absolutely nailed by the Sonics last year which I found humorous.


Why was it humorous? The Sonics were the 3rd seed and the Kings were the 6th and obviously the better team.


----------



## LakerLunatic

Peja Vu your obviously smart so arguing you would be a waste of time because you are at our level. This is directed at the IGNORANT members of the kings board, not the educated ones.


----------



## LakerLunatic

The point is, The Sonics to many are regarded as quite the fluke, so the fact that some flukey one hit wonder comes in and just ruins the "championship hungry" kings, is pretty funny.


----------



## Peja Vu

How were they championship hungry? Would they have traded Webber if they were championship hungry?


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

posted by lakers own: 

You should be more afraid of us than the Warriors. We'll have a better record. Besides your team will just choke in the playoffs like they have the past 6 years. They got absolutely nailed by the Sonics last year which I found humorous. Heres a team that hadn't made the playoffs in two year and they kill the Queens with ease. Sacramento is a regular season team, that's been proven year after year. Ya ok, you'll say the Lakers will suck this year. Ya they won't be as good as they were when they kicked the Kings asses in the playoffs but they'll be better than your team in a couple years. We had nothing to boast about, so how could we have had a fluke year?

at least you know what ur talking about! "Besides your team will just choke in the playoffs like they have the past 6 years." thats so true i dont care how good you do up to the playoffs you allways do end up choking and not going any where. i will bet you any thing it will end up happening again. lakers also have a way sicker coach aka the best coach in the NBA so have fun getting whats coming to you :rocket:


----------



## Lakers Own

Peja Vu said:


> How were they championship hungry? Would they have traded Webber if they were championship hungry?


So when your team makes the playoffs they don't want to win it all


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

HAHAHAHA thats so true :frenchy:


----------



## Pejavlade

The lakers might have a playoff team but the Kings have a contending team.


----------



## Peja Vu

Lakers Own said:


> So when your team makes the playoffs they don't want to win it all


Did you see the Kings play after the Webber trade? They stunk, plus Miller broke his leg! Of course they wanted to win but they had no chance! The Sonics were a damn good team and teh Kings blew defensivly.

This thread makes my head hurt


----------



## Lakers Own

Pejavlade said:


> The lakers might have a playoff team but the Kings have a contending team.


I'm sorry but that has to be a joke. There is no way the Kings management or ownership can actually believe they are a contender this year.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

i should of added to the poll... 
playoffs, bust, or they will win it all 

w/e it wouldent of made a difference everyone knows they wouldent make it all the way


----------



## Pejavlade

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> i should of added to the poll...
> playoffs, bust, or they will win it all
> 
> w/e it wouldent of made a difference everyone knows they wouldent make it all the way


I see that you live in vancouver, do you go to highschool.


----------



## Pejavlade

Lakers Own said:


> I'm sorry but that has to be a joke. There is no way the Kings management or ownership can actually believe they are a contender this year.


They have one of the best starting lineups and a deep bench, they have a shot to go deep.


----------



## LakerLunatic

Ok, i said this last year, and i wonder if anyone remembers it.


SERIOUSLY, every single season, the Sacrmento Kings and their fans say the EXACT same thing AND EVERY YEAR IT DOES NOT HAPPEN, ONCE AGAIN, YOU WILL LOSE IN THE PLAYOFFS, AND ONCE AGAIN, I WILL BE RIGHT...6 YEARS AND FRIGEN COUNTING!


----------



## Pejavlade

LakerLunatic said:


> Ok, i said this last year, and i wonder if anyone remembers it.
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY, every single season, the Sacrmento Kings and their fans say the EXACT same thing AND EVERY YEAR IT DOES NOT HAPPEN, ONCE AGAIN, YOU WILL LOSE IN THE PLAYOFFS, AND ONCE AGAIN, I WILL BE RIGHT...6 YEARS AND FRIGEN COUNTING!


6 years they've made the playoffs what makes you think they wont now.


----------



## Lakers Own

Just watch.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

the kings will make it to the playoffs but not to the finals and ill bet any thing on that


----------



## ChristopherJ

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> the kings will make it to the playoffs but not to the finals and ill bet any thing on that


I would too with the Spurs in the west. 

Are you laker fans taking out your frustration on Kings fans because you don't have a playoff team again this year? Because that's what it looks like from here...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Thank you KidCanada.

The Kings went to the playoffs last year, and they are better now then they were then. 

There is oh so much baiting in this thread. It very much deserves to be locked.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

maKINGSofgreatness posted:

How did you think this was gonna go over on the Kings board? This thread should be locked...

What are you talking about if you dont like this tread dont go on it but you are the only one that wants it locked up. So go do something eles because your geting really aggravating!


----------



## CreeksideBaller

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> maKINGSofgreatness posted:
> 
> How did you think this was gonna go over on the Kings board? This thread should be locked...
> 
> What are you talking about if you dont like this tread dont go on it but you are the only one that wants it locked up. So go do something eles because your geting really aggravating!


true, i dont see anyone else requesting this thread to be locked. also, lakeshow_pimp, instead of referring to what they posted, just quote them (button is bottom right of any post)


----------



## chi_town

I agree the kings will make the playoffs this year but their playoff hopes are hard to predict how far they willll get hopefully they make it to the finals against the chicago bull and the Sacramento kings !!!


----------



## CreeksideBaller

chi_town said:


> I agree the kings will make the playoffs this year but their playoff hopes are hard to predict how far they willll get hopefully they make it to the finals against the chicago bull and the Sacramento kings !!!



haha, oh boy would i love that


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

but dont you guys think that the kings just fall apart in the playoffs.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

ivote4replay said:


> Are you saying the Lakers are better than the Kings this year?? NO WAY. The Kings haven't missed the playoffs for like 5 or 6 years and especially with the current lineup they have- They're going DEEP into the playoffs.
> 
> How could u say they'll be a bust this year? This is the deepest they have been a LONG time. I'm sorry but I just don't see how anyone would count out the Kings this year. One team you could count out is the Lakers. They just don't have the right personnel. Sorry, there's too many "better" teams in the West for the Lakers to make it.


WHAT? Are you joking?


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> WHAT? Are you joking?


lol thats wat i said :banana: If u would have to count out a team between the kings an the lakers this year, it would definatley be the kings.

:cheers:


----------



## CreeksideBaller

Cavs_Pimp said:


> lol thats wat i said :banana:


yeah thats totally his line


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

CreeksideBaller said:


> yeah thats totally his line


My line or Lakeshows u mean?


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

CreeksideBaller said:


> i think kings are making the playoffs for sure, lakers still need a lot of work. i think our bench and starting lineup is LOT better than yours this season. we're alot more worried about golden state than you guys right now. good luck though.


i cant belive some of the bs you people are thinking worriors are better than the lakers WHAT? research first before you say stupid embarrassing stuff like that.


----------



## CreeksideBaller

its your line, cavs_pimp


----------



## Pejavlade

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> i cant belive some of the bs you people are thinking worriors are better than the lakers WHAT? research first before you say stupid embarrassing stuff like that.


Considering that GSW went on a rip when they acquired Baron Davis and Lakers kept falling in ranks, I think its pretty easy to see why.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Pejavlade said:


> Considering that GSW went on a rip when they acquired Baron Davis and Lakers kept falling in ranks, I think its pretty easy to see why.


Still stuff like that isn't true warriors r definatley not better than the lakers.

:cheers:


----------



## CreeksideBaller

Cavs_Pimp said:


> Still stuff like that isn't true warriors r definatley not better than the lakers.


ummm yes they are. perhaps you should take this up on the warriors forum.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

CreeksideBaller said:


> ummm yes they are. perhaps you should take this up on the warriors forum.


Whetever thats ur opinion my opinion is that they arent, so.... let's not get into an argument like last night plz Im not in the mood....anyway, do u now if the gym is open?

:cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

Lakers are all around better then the worriors


----------



## lakerfan8

the kings are better then the warriors to the teams the kings should be worred about is the lakers and the sun


----------



## lakerfan8

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> but dont you guys think that the kings just fall apart in the playoffs.


YAAAAAAAAA!!!! Thats so true :biggrin:


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Exactly everybody knows that when and if the Kings make the playoffs, they'll definatley get kicked out in the first round. They just dont have a good enough team to go deep. :biggrin:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

Cavs_Pimp said:


> Exactly everybody knows that the kings probably won't make the playoffs, but if they do, they'll definatley get kicked out in the first round. :biggrin:


the kings will make the playoffs they will fall apart when they do


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> the kings will make the playoffs they will fall apart when they do


Just like every other year lol, but some kings fans need to know what theyre talknig about before they say idiotic things like the warriors are better than the lakers... By the way u have a pretty G signature

:cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

Thanks Cavs Pimp. hey kings fans im wondering whats stoping you guys from not falling apart in the playoffs this year.


----------



## lakerfan8

Ya??


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Well, obviously there is no reason. There's a small chance that the Kings will go deeper this season because they have a decent starting lineup and a alright bench, but it probably won't happen. There are just too many better teams in the west for the Kings to go deep. Im sure that their gonna make it, but we'll just have to see how deep they go...

:cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

Playoffs.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> Playoffs.


Waa? what do u mean by that??

:cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

Cavs_Pimp said:


> Waa? what do u mean by that??
> 
> :cheers:



ok the kings are going to make it to the playoffs and i think every one knows that but they wont go any farther than that and i think i said that like 20 times.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> ok the kings are going to make it to the playoffs and i think every one knows that but they wont go any farther than that and i think i said that like 20 times.


Lol u did. I hope ur right about not going deep. :banana:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

Cavs_Pimp said:


> Lol u did. I hope ur right about not going deep. :banana:


y do you hope they fall apart in the playoffs? I dont really care i just know that they will.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> y do you hope they fall apart in the playoffs? I dont really care i just know that they will.


Lol they usually do get kicked out of the playoffs in the 1st round.Unfourtunatley nothing is really for certain about that so I hope that ur right. Ur probably right though, because there isnt anything thats stopping them from getting kicked out, like I said before there are too many better teams in the west for them to go deep.

:cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

i want to see how the kings are playing its kinna hard to talk about how far there going to go without seeing them play.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> i want to see how the kings are playing its kinna hard to talk about how far there going to go without seeing them play.


Agreed. :cheers:


----------



## lakerfan8

ya well i cant wait untill the season starts and then mabe i can carry a conversation better. :cheers:


----------



## PejaHolic

all u kings haters are just a bunch of beezys! u guys r krazy...thu warriors r way better than wat the lakers got!


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

PejaHolic said:


> all u kings rs are just a bunch of beezys! u guys r krazy...thu warriors r way better than wat the lakers got!


Seriously buddy, reasherch stuff, (or just know it already), to avoid future embarrasment. Its true that the Kings are a better team than the Lakers this year, but don't be so shure about the warriors until you see the regular season.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

PejaHolic said:


> all u kings haters are just a bunch of beezys! u guys r krazy...thu warriors r way better than wat the lakers got!


Yes i admet that the kings have a better bench then the lakers but the lakers have the best couch in the NBA. Some kings fans like you think your team is way better then any other teams in the NBA i cant wait to see the kings fall apart in the playoffs like they do every year. Before you post saying that that the "warriors r way better than wat the lakers got" think about the playoffs. :stupid: its ok i can tell ur new at this just think first.


----------



## lakerfan8

:jawdrop: haha im new at this to but i dont Embarrass my self as much as you and im not as retarted as you too. and only a retard would think that the worriors are better that the lakers.


----------



## halfbreed

lakerfan8 said:


> :jawdrop: haha im new at this to but i dont Embarrass my self as much as you and im not as retarted as you too. and only a retard would think that the worriors are better that the lakers.


A lot of experts have the "worriors" over the Lakers this year. Lakers pretty much only have 2 legit NBA starters on their team.


----------



## PejaHolic

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> Yes i admet that the kings have a better bench then the lakers but the lakers have the best couch in the NBA. Some kings fans like you think your team is way better then any other teams in the NBA i cant wait to see the kings fall apart in the playoffs like they do every year. Before you post saying that that the "warriors r way better than wat the lakers got" think about the playoffs. :stupid: its ok i can tell ur new at this just think first.


hey did i say the kings r way better than every team in the NBA?? no! so ur the one who just embarassed urself! and i cant wait to watch when the lakers DONT make it to the playoffs.


----------



## CreeksideBaller

PejaHolic said:


> i cant wait to watch when the lakers DONT make it to the playoffs.


LOL! Well said. :cheers:


----------



## NR 1

Playoffs


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Anyone that thinks we won't make the playoffs is simply....DUMB. 


P3AC3.


----------



## LakerLunatic

CreeksideBaller said:


> LOL! Well said. :cheers:



My favourite year was when the Kings won a championship... oh wait.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

LakerLunatic said:


> My favourite year was when the Kings won a championship... oh wait.


LOL!!! :clap:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

hahaha i going to lmao when the king blow in the playoffs you fools think ur so much better then the lakers. i know the kings have a better bench then the lakers but they still just fall apart in the playoffs. lakers won 3 years in a row and the king won ....


----------



## halfbreed

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> hahaha i going to lmao when the king blow in the playoffs you fools think ur so much better then the lakers. i know the kings have a better bench then the lakers but they still just fall apart in the playoffs. lakers won 3 years in a row and the king won ....


You're living in the past.... Everyone else is talking about 2005 here and your stuck in 2002.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

i hate repeating my self but some people are just born stupid: Yes i admet that the kings have a better bench then the lakers but the lakers have the best couch in the NBA. i cant wait to see the kings fall apart in the playoffs like they do every year. Before you post saying that that i stuck in 2002 just think about the playoffs.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

1-2 so far


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

If there are any questions you have concerning the Kings, ask each other here and we can try to answer to the best of our ability. :cheers:


----------



## lakerfan8

the way the kings are playing its hard to tell where there going this year.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

If you could play on one court, with any player in the world, where and who would it be? 
(people that have died too)


----------



## CreeksideBaller

This forum is deserted now lol. The answer to your question, Micheal Jordan! Peja is my 2nd choice.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

this court by my house with kobe


----------



## CreeksideBaller

that'd be sick


----------



## lakerfan8

I'd like to ball in the false creek court with Iverson


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

CreeksideBaller said:


> This forum is deserted now lol.
> 
> Good point CreeksideBaller i hope the kings get there head back in the game and begain to win some games so we have something to talk about the kings forum is geting boring someone say something


----------



## ajballer

hey the kings are good :biggrin:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

ajballer said:


> hey the kings are good :biggrin:


ok? :whofarted thats a good point there aj baller


----------



## lakers9104

the kings are sucking right now do you think that they will come back


----------



## Floods

Kings will get in there, but barely. it looks like 1. Spurs 2. Suns 3. Blazers 4. Mavs 5. Warriors 6. Grizzlies 7. Kings 8. Rockets


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

who do you guys think is the best player in the Pacific?

Who would be your top 5 players in the Pacific and the top 8 team in the NBA?


----------



## Lakers Own

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> who do you guys think is the best player in the Pacific?
> 
> Who would be your top 5 players in the Pacific and the top 8 team in the NBA?


The best player in the Pacific is obviously Kobe right now. He's the best in the west and maybe east, although you could make an argument for AI. 

1. Kobe
2. Steve Nash
3. Baron Davis
4. Elton Brand
5. Shawn Marion

What do you mean top 8 in the NBA? Top 8 at the end of the year I'd guess. 

1. San Antonio
2. Indiana
3. Detroit
4. Miami
5. Denver
6. Dallas
7. Houston
8. Cleveland


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

^ur forgetting all the other good players in the NBA like T-Mac, LeBron, KG, and others...

:cheers:


----------



## Drk Element

In my opinion, i think that Dallas and Sacramento will be quiet this season aside from their usual powerhouse image. I honestly think that they won't make the playoffs, because i see no leader, or at least someone taking charge of the team.


----------



## lakerfan8

Ya your right good point. sorry i kinna just wanted to see my sig.


----------



## ajballer

nice. :banana:


----------



## lakerfan8

this thread should be sticky.

we can talk about years ahead and what the kings have to do to go farther than the year before.


----------



## lakerfan8

lakerfan8 said:


> this thread should be sticky.
> 
> we can talk about years ahead and what the kings have to do to go farther than the year before.


?? u think so ?? i think so


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

sure go for it.


----------



## lakerfan8

Kings playoffs or bust? Now its more in to the season so its easier to tell


----------



## lakerfan8

this is the most pop. thread ever to be on the kings board y dont you guys want to stick it


----------



## CreeksideBaller

Most popular thread? It's like 3 people saying totally meaningless stuff over and over. I highly doubt it's getting stickied.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

lakerfan8 said:


> Kings playoffs or bust? Now its more in to the season so its easier to tell


bust.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> bust.


Lol I actually wouldnt be at all suprised...


----------



## Peja Vu

CreeksideBaller said:


> Most popular thread? It's like 3 people saying totally meaningless stuff over and over. I highly doubt it's getting stickied.


 Fo Reel Dood.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

Bust


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> Bust


yep. :sigh:


----------

